# This is funny and kinda sad



## Derick (16/1/15)

They are really getting desperate now and basically calling everyone here that has ever had a @Silver, a liar 

Would love to give this guy some 24mg and while he is green around the gills, sweating and shaking, I'll ask him to tell me again how it is a hoax 



http://www.economicpopulist.org/con...are-delicious-they-dont-deliver-nicotine-5640

*The Great White Hoax: E-cigarettes are delicious, but they don't deliver nicotine*
*economicpopulist.org - (March 2014) I love e-cigarettes. They're fun. They're beautiful. They're tasty! They offer comfort and relaxation. Opponents argue that they perpetuate addiction to nicotine -- even though they are vastly safer than tobacco cigarettes -- and that their exuberant, stylish marketing campaigns will create a whole new generation of nicotine addicts. But they -- and those who see e-cigs as a smoking-cessation aid -- have been the victims of a Great, Billowing White Hoax. That fragrant vapor actually transmits virtually no nicotine to the bloodstream. Yet they are helping millions to quit. Cool! E-cigarettes, my review of the scientific literature suggests, are, generally speaking, a placebo. Users believe they are getting their "drug," but in fact they are engaging in an habitual behavior, and enjoying its sensual rewards. These hip, colorful, good-enough-to-eat products deliver "minimal or no nicotine." Is this a scandal, a killer blow to a dynamic new industry, or delightful news about our "need" for a "fix"? *

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/1/15)

Agreed @Derick 

That infamous day when I sweated like crazy and had to lie down on the couch was witnessed by several 
There was definitely nicotine delivery going on from @Oupa's 18mg VM Litchi juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

@Derrick i say do it. and lets make sure its recorded so we can play the video back.
But if he was right and you consider how many people have converted off stinkies to vaping... how bad a thing would that be.
In any case this guy needs to be set straight. ive experienced a silver on a 6mg nic when i started dripping initially. Not a feeling i will easily forget

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Derrick i say do it. and lets make sure its recorded so we can play the video back.
> But if he was right and you consider how many people have converted off stinkies to vaping... how bad a thing would that be.
> In any case this guy needs to be set straight. ive experienced a silver on a 6mg nic when i started dripping initially. Not a feeling i will easily forget


Yeah, it is just so absurd - I must admit I did not bother to read the whole article, when they start with misinformation I tend to give the details a miss, but anybody that has experience vaping will just laugh at this.

I would love to give him some 24mg in an Atlantas @ 40W or so - make him finish a tank and then tell me how barely any nicotine is absorbed

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (16/1/15)

Derick said:


> Yeah, it is just so absurd - I must admit I did not bother to read the whole article, when they start with misinformation I tend to give the details a miss, but anybody that has experience vaping will just laugh at this.
> 
> I would love to give him some 24mg in an Atlantas @ 40W or so - make him finish a tank and then tell me how barely any nicotine is absorbed



and i would love to be around to see how it all unfolds lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (16/1/15)

This bra is talking bollie. I have first hand experience in how effective nicotine delivery is on these device. Very effectively.


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Arthster said:


> This bra is talking bollie. I have first hand experience in how effective nicotine delivery is on these device. Very effectively.


yep, although it is not as quick (instantaneous) as a stinky, it still gets absorbed into the blood stream (as we can all confirm) - just a bit slower - and it is this slower uptake that makes you silver easier - because you are on hit 3 and hit1 still has not affected you yet

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## stevie g (16/1/15)

Absolute twak... I've put myself on my back thanks to dripping... and no it does not happen if I vape 0mg nic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (16/1/15)

Derick said:


> yep, although it is not as quick (instantaneous) as a stinky, it still gets absorbed into the blood stream (as we can all confirm) - just a bit slower - and it is this slower uptake that makes you silver easier - because you are on hit 3 and hit1 still has not affected you yet


 
Yip.
1. sligtly dry mouth (you should stop now but for some reason you don't).
2. Feeling like you want to go to sleep (Your really need to stop now)
3. Start feeling dizzy (you wonder why you didn't stop)
4. feeling like you want to puke (You usually stop here)
5. Get up of the floor and refill the RDA
6. see point 1.

Well that was my experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Danny (16/1/15)

That page is a great example of why social scientisits and economists really should stay away from real science The wonderous powers of scientific deduction used are honestly astounding. They are too ridiculous to be considered anything but dumb. Seemingly provaping but I dont like extremist opinions loosely based on reality, especially when they are in my camp!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

